# I can't get to the site!



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't get to http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm because I'm getting a freakin'-stupid-crude-dumb-dull CANNOT FIND SERVER instead, I HATE THOSE FREAKIN DNS ERRORS, PLEASE GET RID OF IT. I want the site back.

Spencer Karter
p.s. I hate 404 errors as well


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm ... working for me. Try the alternative method:

http://www.dbstalk.com/ekb/dishlist.htm


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

No problem for me to access the site. I'm curious as to how this board can get rid of your DNS errors. Perhaps it's your computer or Internet provider that's the problem.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

His link is to SWIKI (or however it was spelled). That site is long gone. James' link is now the only way to the EKB.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The link in the first post is working ... ekb.dbstalk.com (not swiki).


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess DBSTalk was down for a little while this afternoon. When the site came back up the EKB did not work (ekb.dbstalk.com) but www.dbstalk.com/ekb did. About 10-20 minutes after the site came back up, the EKB was back to normal.

What happened this afternoon?

see ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This thread is the first I heard of any problem. Chris?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I just sent a PM to Chris. ekb.dbstalk.com has been up and down several times since I wrote my previous post. As of right now everything seems to be okay.

On the bright side, I was able to streamline the Locals Page. It now works fine with either http://www.dbstalk.com/ekb and http://ekb.dbstalk.com.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm.....

```
Address lookup
lookup failed ekb.dbstalk.com 
  Could not find an IP address for this domain name. 

DNS records
name class type data time to live 
dbstalk.com IN A 67.19.74.172 1800s (00:30:00) 
dbstalk.com IN SOA server: dns1.name-services.com 
email: info.name-services.com 
serial: 2002050701 
refresh: 10001 
retry: 1801 
expire: 604801 
minimum ttl: 181 
 1800s (00:30:00) 
dbstalk.com IN MX preference: 10 
exchange: mail.dbstalk.com 
 1800s (00:30:00) 

Traceroute
Don't have a destination IP address

Service scan
Don't have an IP address to scan for services
```


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Don't see any problems on my end. The server has been plugging away. Might be with our ISP. I will contact them to see if anything was up with the DNS servers.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We are still having the issue this morning with the EKB. Our ISP is working on the problem.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, we have discovered what happened. Yesterday we transferred our DNS to different servers and the subdomains (like the EKB) were not transferred. We should have the problem resolved within the hour. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I couldn't even get www.dbstalk.com to work yesterday. Same issue?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

n8dagr8 said:


> I couldn't even get www.dbstalk.com to work yesterday. Same issue?


Maybe. The new DNS information can take up to 24 hours to completely propagate. You may have been toward the end.


----------

